# Back With Pictures



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok yes I said I would post pictures and Im doing just that lol

First is my cat and sisters bunny. He loves her 










and Him sleeping on my cloths


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And because my chickens keep hatching eggs I must post them next  Currently have 2 sitting moms



Hi Im number 1











and Im number 2










And the silkie chick I found stuffed in a feeder


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And next are my loving GOATS that give me entertainment even on the boring-est days










Coco my #3 goat


-----------------------










Kalie My #1 goat


-----------------------










And jack my #2 goat


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The cutest pictures ever. Especially the cat and bunny.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Now for all my birds but one :/ sorry we missed white papa


Im spot










-------

Im a roller racer mix with no name : P











-------

I am awaiting a name too! (Baby tumbler?)










-------

And im heel toe!!!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Im a grizzle aint I gorgous?










---------------

And im her man! <3 <3 <3










---------------

I am the missing picture pigeons Wife!!! were could he be? Maybe on the hard boiled egg?










---------------

And were a Family but only one me in front is michaels! Thats my baby and husband in the back ground... AND YES I LAID 4 EGGS!!!!!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Im a baby!!!!










-------------

And I am a baby. Ferternal twins as I like to say!










-------------

And were the proud parents I wonder why one of our babies is so so spotted?










-------------


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And those are all my pictures I hope you all enjoyed them


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I certainly did enjoy them. Each and one of them are special. You have some lovely pets.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

great photos.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Such a LOVEABLE, HUGGABLE, diverse group of animals and birds you have there, Michael!

Many thanks for posting!

I am very interested in seeing a picture of the Silky Chicken when he/she is grown up! They sure are something!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Really enjoyed the pictures, Michael! Thank you for sharing them!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely pics, Michael. I REALLY enjoyed the cat and bunny cuddling.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

WOW loved the pictures. You are so lucky having such alot of feathery and furry friends!!!
Great pics of the piggies. Let us know when you have decided on some names!!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Loved the pictures and loved those captions. You have a great group of feathered and furry friends. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

You guys are all welcome and thank you all.

The only pictures im missing now are
My bunny
My white papa pigeon
And my loft


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Michael

I enjoyed all the pictures - tremendously! Loved the pic of the cat hugging your bunny. The little chicks are so cute - particularly the little black one with mom looking like she's talking to him.

Your kitty is the new one - right? She is very pretty.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Michael

I enjoyed all the pictures - tremendously! Loved the pic of the cat hugging your bunny. The little chicks are so cute - particularly the little black one with mom looking like she's talking to him.

Your kitty is the new one - right? She is very pretty.



Lol two of my chicks had a picked heads because of 2 moms in the same nest but have been treated and are great! Im currently incubating 17 eggs


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

RRRR So cute! I love goats! They are gorgeous! All your animals are loverly! Yous hould open a petting corner! People, well I would pay to come play with all your pets. I don't name all my birds either you just get used to them having now name and calling them all birdy that I can't imagine calling them anything else.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I must agree becca. I love just going out there and seeing them all I dont mind if they dont have a name they get the same privllages well not all but most .
(Some come in side and others get to free fly  )


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Loved all the pictures!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael - love your new avatar - you are getting really tall!


----------

